# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  đánh giá cấu hình máy giúp mình nhé

## bedaukute

mình đang sở hữu một main Intel 82945G Express Chipset family, chip Pentium 4 Cpu 2.66ghz 2.66ghz
các bạn đánh giá cấu hình này giúp mình nhé. Cám ơn các bạn nhiều
chip của mình khi xem trong properties của My Computer là : Pentium 4 Cpu 2.66ghz 2.66ghz. Vậy đây là chíp gì? Có phải Dualcore không? người bán máy nói với mình đây là chip Dualcore

----------


## sanvuonminhanh

Nhãn hiệu *Pentium D*[1] dùng để chỉ hai dòng chíp xử lý hai nhân 64-bit x86 với vi kiến trúc NetBurst. Mỗi con CPU bao gồm hai khuôn, mỗi khuôn chứa một nhân đơn (CPU) - hai khuôn nằm kế bên nhau - được đóng gói trong một bộ đa xử lý. Bộ xử lý đầu tiên mang nhãn hiệu này, có tên mã *Smithfield*, được Intel phát hành vào ngày 25 tháng 5, 2005. Chín tháng sau, Intel giới thiệu thế hệ kế cận, có tên mã *Presler*[2], nhưng không đưa ra những nâng cấp đáng kể nào về mặt thiết kế[3], do đó vẫn hao tốn khá nhiều điện năng[4]. Đến năm 2005, các bộ xử lý NetBurst đạt đến ngưỡng xung đồng hồ 4 GHz do giới hạn về độ nóng (và năng lượng) do TDP 130 W của _Presler's_[4] (TDP cao cần giải nhiệt nhiều hơn do đó có thể ồn ào và đắt tiền hơn. Tương lại phụ thuộc vào những con CPU hai nhân hoặc nhiều hơn, có tốc độ xung đồng hồ chậm hơn nhưng lại hiệu quả hơn đặt trên một khuôn thay vì hai. Khuôn đôi _Presler's_[5] phát hành lần cuối cùng vào ngày 8 tháng 8, 2008 [6] sẽ đánh dấu sự kết thúc của nhãn Pentium D và cũng là vi kiến trúc NetBurst
*Pentium 4* là bộ vi xử lý kiến trúc x86 thế hệ thứ 7 do Intel sản xuất, và là thiết kế CPU hoàn toàn mới đầu tiên của họ kể từ Pentium III năm 1995. Thiết kế mới này được gọi là kiến trúc NetBurst. Không như Pentium II, Pentium III, và các loại Celeron khác nhau, kiến trúc này khác được tạo mới hoàn toàn và thừa kế rất ít từ thiết kế Pentium Pro/P6.
Bộ vi xử lý Pentium 4 đầu tiên, mã hiệu là "Willamette", chạy với tốc độ 1.4 và 1.5 GHz và đã được phát hành vào tháng 11 năm 2000 trên nền Socket 423, và sau đó đã chạy với tốc độ từ 1.5GHz tới 2GHz trên Socket 478. Được ghi nhận cùng với sự ra đời của Pentium 4 là bus FSB (_Front side bus_) nhanh với tốc độ 400 MT/s. Khi đó, chip AMD Athlon đang chạy với tốc độ 266 MT/s.
Dòng vi xử lý Pentium 4 đã kết thúc vào ngày 27 tháng 7 năm 2006, được thay thể bởi dòng Intel Core 2 - dòng sử dụng nhân "Conroe".

- Mình ngĩ cái chip của bạn là 1 core thôi.Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm ở link sau http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4

----------


## nguyendangvan

chíp của bạ ko phải là chíp dual core đâu cậu ạ.Cậu bị bịp rồi.Đây là dòng chíp pentium 4.Dòng đual core là dòng có mã pentiumE, hoặc D.Đời thấp hơn dual core, giờ dòng chíp này ít sản xuất và mất dần trên thị trường.Ngay cả pentium 4 3.0 GHz giờ tìm cũng khó.Cấu hình của bạn mình thấy hơi thấp.Bạn có thể nâng cấp chíp lên đc, và cả ram nữa.( ví dụ như bạn có thể thay con dual core 2.5 GHZ và 2G ram )

----------


## Men

Máy bạn dùng h cũng tạm ổn chơi đc mọi game đó.Nhưng main này mình nghĩ VGA nó chỉ 96m.Có thể lên đc 128 nhưng mà bạn cần lên mua cái VGA 256 để xài cho tiện

----------


## thangemxuananh

Cám ơn các bạn rất nhiều,mình đang dùng Ram 2Gb. Có lẽ phải đổi chip thôi. Thanks

----------


## wetti

Mình có điều này muốn hỏi các bạn nữa. Máy tính của mình trươc đây khi khởi động màn hình không xuất hiện"Windows is starting up..." nhưng thời gian gần đây không biết táy máy cái gì mà khi khởi động lại xuất hiện cái đó. Nó xuất hiện trong khoảng 30s,hic. Có cách nao làm nó mất đi được không vậy?

----------

